# عاجل جدا اختفاء نجلاء الامام و اولادها



## +إيرينى+ (13 يوليو 2010)

[YOUTUBE]7Ya3b2yTa-Q[/YOUTUBE]

أخر بيان لـ نجلاء الإمام على قناة الطريق قبل اختفائها 

تعليقى

ربنا معاهم و يقويهم


----------



## النهيسى (13 يوليو 2010)

شكرا للخبر والمجهود

الرب يتصرف​


----------



## jojo_angelic (13 يوليو 2010)

ألم أقل لك "لاتضطرب قلوبكم ولاتجزع" لاتخافي ياأختي نجلاء فمهما كانت صعوبة الامتحان فهو معك
"يعلمك ويرشدك" ، أصغي الى الصوت القائل "ها أنا معكم كل الايام" وقولي بثقة مع بولس الرسول
"أن كان الرب معنا فمن علينــا".

نصلــي من أجلك وأجل أولادك .


----------



## tasoni queena (13 يوليو 2010)

كنا هنتوقع منهم ايه ؟؟

اكيد مش هيسبوها فى حالها

وخصوصا مع شجاعتها واعلان ايمانها

ربناااا معاها​


----------



## عماد موسى ذكى (13 يوليو 2010)

ربنا معاكى


----------



## سمير قزمه (13 يوليو 2010)

الرب يمسك يداكي ويعضضك بسكني الروح القدس داخلك لانه هو المرشد والمعين وربنا موجود واشكركم علي الخبر


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 يوليو 2010)

*ربنا معاها ويجميها من اي شر 

وانشاء الله ربنا يرجعها بالسلامه

شكرا ع الخبر​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (14 يوليو 2010)

*ربنا معاها انا خايفه و مش مطمنه*​


----------



## candy shop (14 يوليو 2010)

ربنا معاها ويقويها هى واولادها

ويحميهم من كل شر وشبه شر 
​


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (14 يوليو 2010)

*لو تم قطع رؤوس الخاطفين مرة لانقذنا شرف عشرات من المسيحيات لكننا شعب متخاذل نحاول اسباغ التدين عل خوفنا وجبننا​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (14 يوليو 2010)

*هيعتبرونا مجرمين و يرمونا في السجن يا جدع ايه الكلام دا؟؟؟*​


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (14 يوليو 2010)

*عزيزتي
مش هاتفرق كثير ما احنا مظلومين بكل الاحوال
نضرب ضربة واحدة فقط قوية بعدها لن يجرؤا احد علي تكرار تلك الامور​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 يوليو 2010)

*فين حرية الفرد فى تقرير مصيرة الأبدى*


----------



## sparrow (14 يوليو 2010)

ربنا معاها هي واولادها
ويقويهم اولادها صغيرين ربنا يكون معاهم


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 يوليو 2010)

*أين هؤلاء المطالبون بمدنية الدولة .
أين هؤلاء الذين راحوا يصرخون مطالبين بتطبيق المدنيه بتنفيذ حكم قضائى شاذ على البابا شنوده.
أين كلام خالد الجندى بأن الدعوه والتبشير حق للجميع.
اين هذه الصحف التى تدعى انها تدافع عن حقوق الانسان وتفرد صفحات عندما نجد الضحية فى اى حادث مسلما وتجف اقلامها عندما يكون المصاب مسيحيا او متنصرا؟
اين هى وزارة الداخليه التى عندما يسلم احد المسيحيين تأتى بأقربائة وتجعلهم يمضون على محضر بعدم التعرض له بالرغم من عدم وجود هذه النيه لديهم أصلا؟
نعم انها دولة تكيل بمكيالين .
لكننى اقول للجميع ان غفلت العداله الأرضيه فالعداله السمائية ساهره.
اقول لنجلاء لاتخافى على اولادك فأنتى رفقة القرن الحادى والعشرون 
هنيئا لكى ولأبنائك ملكوت أبدى.​*


----------



## roman2009 (14 يوليو 2010)

ربنا معاكي ونتمنى لك الخلاص


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يوليو 2010)

*فالنصلى من أجلها, كما فعل المؤمنين عندما سُجن القديس بطرس:

وَفِي ذَلِكَ الْوَقْتِ مَدَّ هِيرُودُسُ الْمَلِكُ يَدَيْهِ لِيُسِيئَ إِلَى أُنَاسٍ مِنَ الْكَنِيسَةِ, فَقَتَلَ يَعْقُوبَ أَخَا يُوحَنَّا بِالسَّيْفِ, وَإِذْ رَأَى أَنَّ ذَلِكَ يُرْضِي الْيَهُودَ عَادَ فَقَبَضَ عَلَى بُطْرُسَ أَيْضاً. وَكَانَتْ أَيَّامُ الْفَطِيرِ, وَلَمَّا أَمْسَكَهُ وَضَعَهُ فِي السِّجْنِ مُسَلِّماً إِيَّاهُ إِلَى أَرْبَعَةِ أَرَابِعَ مِنَ الْعَسْكَرِ لِيَحْرُسُوهُ نَاوِياً أَنْ يُقَدِّمَهُ بَعْدَ الْفِصْحِ إِلَى الشَّعْبِ, فَكَانَ بُطْرُسُ مَحْرُوساً فِي السِّجْنِ وَأَمَّا الْكَنِيسَةُ فَكَانَتْ تَصِيرُ مِنْهَا صَلاَةٌ بِلَجَاجَةٍ إِلَى اللهِ مِنْ أَجْلِهِ, وَلَمَّا كَانَ هِيرُودُسُ مُزْمِعاً أَنْ يُقَدِّمَهُ كَانَ بُطْرُسُ فِي تِلْكَ اللَّيْلَةِ نَائِماً بَيْنَ عَسْكَرِيَّيْنِ مَرْبُوطاً بِسِلْسِلَتَيْنِ وَكَانَ قُدَّامَ الْبَابِ حُرَّاسٌ يَحْرُسُونَ السِّجْنَ, وَإِذَا مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ أَقْبَلَ وَنُورٌ أَضَاءَ فِي الْبَيْتِ فَضَرَبَ جَنْبَ بُطْرُسَ وَأَيْقَظَهُ قَائِلاً: «قُمْ عَاجِلاً». فَسَقَطَتِ السِّلْسِلَتَانِ مِنْ يَدَيْهِ, وَقَالَ لَهُ الْمَلاَكُ: «تَمَنْطَقْ وَالْبَسْ نَعْلَيْكَ». فَفَعَلَ هَكَذَا. فَقَالَ لَهُ: «الْبَسْ رِدَاءَكَ وَاتْبَعْنِي», فَخَرَجَ يَتْبَعُهُ وَكَانَ لاَ يَعْلَمُ أَنَّ الَّذِي جَرَى بِوَاسِطَةِ الْمَلاَكِ هُوَ حَقِيقِيٌّ بَلْ يَظُنُّ أَنَّهُ يَنْظُرُ رُؤْيَا, فَجَازَا الْمَحْرَسَ الأَوَّلَ وَالثَّانِيَ وَأَتَيَا إِلَى بَابِ الْحَدِيدِ الَّذِي يُؤَدِّي إِلَى الْمَدِينَةِ فَانْفَتَحَ لَهُمَا مِنْ ذَاتِهِ فَخَرَجَا وَتَقَدَّمَا زُقَاقاً وَاحِداً وَلِلْوَقْتِ فَارَقَهُ الْمَلاَكُ, فَقَالَ بُطْرُسُ وَهُوَ قَدْ رَجَعَ إِلَى نَفْسِهِ: «الآنَ عَلِمْتُ يَقِيناً أَنَّ الرَّبَّ أَرْسَلَ مَلاَكَهُ وَأَنْقَذَنِي مِنْ يَدِ هِيرُودُسَ وَمِنْ كُلِّ انْتِظَارِ شَعْبِ الْيَهُودِ». أع 12 : 1 - 11

صلاة من أجل السيدة نجلاء وطفليها​*


----------



## MAJI (14 يوليو 2010)

نصلي ونطلب من الرب ان يحفظها واولادها من الشرير
من يأمن هؤلاء الذين يتباهون بانهم ارهابيون
ولا يعرفون انهم بهذا يعترفون انهم مجرمون 
انشاء الرب نسمع اخبار جيدة عنهم 
امين
شكرا على الخبر
والرب يباركك


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يوليو 2010)

*أخر مكالمة للمنتصرة نجلاء الإمام

http://osama111.blogspot.com/2010/07/blog-post_14.html*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 يوليو 2010)

أنا بأشكركم كلكم على مروركم و صلواتكم الحارة 
بس هو فيه حاجة برضه أحب أوضحها عل موضوع الإختفاء
هى إختفت من على قناة الطريق فقط لكن لم نعرف إذا كانت إختفت فى الحقيقة عن بيتها أم لا
و هى طبيعى إنها تختفى من على قناة الطريق 
لأنها بتظهر على القناة عن طريق الشات و إذا كان الكهرباء مقطوعة يبقى مش ح تعرف تعمل شات أو تشحن اللاب أو الموبايل و بالتالى مش ح تعرف تتكلم و بالتالى ح تعتبر مختفيه

المصيبة فى إنقطاع الكهرباء مش بس الكمبيوتر أو الموبايل لا 
المصيبة فى إن الأكل اللى فى الثلاجة ح يبوظ 
و الارهابيين واقفين على الباب 
يعنى العدو أمامكم و الجوع خلفكم
و طبعا الإرهابيين عاملين للأولاد ذعر 

فأنا بافرض إنها فى بيتها لكن ديه مصيبة كبيرة لأنها فى سجن جوة بيتها

حقيقى أنا قلبى معاها و بأصلى عشانها و عشان أولادها

يارب يايسوع أنا واثقة إنك شايف اللى بيحصل و واثقة فيك جدا إنك ح تمد إيديك فى الوقت المناسب
أنا واثقة فيك لأنى ذقت حلاوتك فى وقت الشدة و عارفاها كويس 
صحيح أنا ما إستاهلش إنى أذوق هذه الحلاوة و لا أستحق حتى أن أطلب منك أى شىء لأنى لا شىء و لا أعرف ما هو الصالح للكل 
و لكننى بأطلب منك ياسيدى أن تجعلنى مستحقة أن أطلب منك المساعدة السريعة لأختنا الحبيبة و أولادها ......دول يارب لسة عشب أخضر 
أنا أعرف جيدا أنك ضابط الكل ...............و لكن أعن ضعفى 
شددهم يارب 
أنت الذى قلت أدعونى وقت الضيق لأنقذك فتمجدنى


----------



## jesuslove1j (16 يوليو 2010)

ربنا لا يترك أولاده


----------



## SALVATION (16 يوليو 2010)

_يارب اسألك من اجل اولادها_
_ربنا يستر وترجع بخير_
_شكراا للخبر_​


----------



## angel guard (16 يوليو 2010)

الله معنا ( لاتخافو من الذين يقتلون الجسد ) هنا اخوانك في العراق يصلون من اجلك يا اختنا نجلاء و اولادكي


----------



## Alcrusader (17 يوليو 2010)

*ما يحصل غير مقبول أبداً!!! المشكلة ليست في الدولة بل من هم ساكتون ولا يتكلون عن ما يحصل!! على الشعب أن يقوم ويتحرك ويفعل تظاهرات مليونية في الشوارع من أجل وقف هذا الظلم!!!! في كل مرة تسكتون عن حقكم المعتدي سيكثر من شره!!!! 

لا تختبئوا وراء  شعارات "حق تعبير" ومش عرف إيه وشعارات ساقطة من زمان!!! هناك حركة منظمة موجهة ضد المسيحين من قبل الدولة !! ما نفع الشعارات إن كانت الجهة التي تسن الشرائع هي التي "تكسرها"!!!

 الرب يكون معكي  يا نجلاء الامام و مع  اولادك *


----------



## !ابن الملك! (17 يوليو 2010)

ربنا يحميها ويديها المعونة هى وولادها الاطفال .. ويحفظهم من الشرير ومن اتباع الشرير


----------



## ^^RoMaNy^^ (17 يوليو 2010)

ياريت ياجماعه اللى يعرف اخبارك  عنهم يرسل بسرعة  ... وانا واثق ان ربنا معاهم ومش هيتركهم


----------

